# Game: Pitbulls A-Z



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

I'll begin

A - athletic

(then someone takes b, and so forth)


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

BOLD, Beautiful, bonkers, brilliant, BUDDIES


----------



## PittieLover (Oct 14, 2005)

C = Companion, cherished, complex, comrade


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

D= Determined Damn Doggies!!! :rofl:


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

E-Entertaining,Energetic,Exciting,Expressive, and Extraordinary!

sorry for the edit but I thought of one

ENDANGERED


----------



## bully (May 27, 2006)

F = Fierce


----------



## Bullygirl807 (Jan 24, 2006)

G = gameness, great, generous, gentle


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

H= heart, heavy hauler,happy, house dog, hated by too many


----------



## bully (May 27, 2006)

I = intelligent


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

J---- Jolly (Lame I know, but what is there for j)


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*K* - Kind and K-otic,


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

*L* Loyal, Loving, Lasting Impression and Lion Hearted.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 2, 2006)

*m*

m- is for mighty, magnificent and masterful


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

N- Is for naughty at times, But always is nice!!!


----------



## Jenny Poo (Oct 30, 2005)

O is for obedient


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

P = *Perfect* breed :rofl:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Q= Quick, Quirky,Quality, Quite.....NOT and Quarrelsome


----------



## Stinger (Feb 11, 2006)

R= pitbulls ROCK!


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

S= Sweet and sincere!!! (?)


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*T*- Tough, Tricky, Tenacious


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

U= Undaunted, unfailing,unfliching and unbelievablly the best breed.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Victorious
Very friendly


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*W*- Willfull, wonderful, wacky....


----------



## Jenny Poo (Oct 30, 2005)

X- for my dog Xena? lol


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

(e)Xasperating?


----------



## napo123 (Sep 25, 2006)

(yearning) To Help


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Z= Zany, Zeal, Zen and Zest!!!!! 26 good reasons to always have a pitbull by your side.


----------

